# WinFast C51MCP51 FAB1.0 Driver



## clidbury (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been looking everywhere for an up to date driver for my motherboard.

I keep getting the Direct3D error and cannot play my games.

Does anyone have a link to download this driver?

Thanks


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF, you'll need to tell us what mobo this is for, or check the mobo mfg website for an updated driver.


----------



## clidbury (Nov 1, 2007)

The motherboard was in the title:

WinFast C51MCP51 FAB1.0

Mobo mfg site?
Sorry, I'm a newbie when it comes to all this.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

That's okay, we were all new once. That's not a motherboard name, Winfast is not a mobo mfg. I suspect you have an Emachine computer, which is using a rebranded Biostar or Foxconn mobo, you'll have to check the Emachine website for up to date drivers as neither Foxconn or Biostar list that model (probably made just for Emachine) If you don't have an Emachine download and run Sandra and see if it gives any additional info about your mobo.


----------



## clidbury (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh sorry.
It's not an Emachines PC.
I had it built to spec myself.
I looked it up and as far as I know it says it's a Foxconn.
I did have a CD with all the necessary mobo drivers, however I can't seem to find it :/.

And I've looked all over the net for the driver.
But I imagine my mobo is discountinued or something.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Foxconn should still have all the drivers for the mobo on their website, regardless if it is a dated mobo. Download and run CPU-Z to find out exactly what mobo you have, the C51MCP51 I believe refers to the southbridge onthe mobo (chipset) not the mobo model


----------



## clidbury (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok I done what you said.

It says:

Manufacture: WinFast
Model: C51MCP51 FAB1.0
Chipset: NVIDIA Geforce 6100
Southbridge: NVIDIA nForce 410/430 MCP


I'm guessing I would need to look for an NVIDIA Geforce 6100 driver?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

No, the Nvidia 6100 is the Northbridge. Direct3D is your GFX, unless you have onboard graphics... You are looking for GFX driver, onboard cannot play high 3D games... Like Crysis or Bioshock...

....

And noone advised CPU-Z?

Run CPU-Z (www.cpuid.com), and tell us the manufacturer or model.


----------



## clidbury (Nov 1, 2007)

I just told you the model and manufacturer
That's what CPU-Z told me it was anyways :S

They are on board graphics
However I don't imagine the game I want to play is very demanding on graphics to be honest.


----------



## bawdrysinger (Apr 3, 2008)

Your motherboard is a 6150K8MA series. You are quite right it; says winfast C51GK8MA in CPU-Z and indeed it says Winfast on the board. Foxconn must be their retail wing or some such. Anyway I threw my the box my mobo came in away some time back and had to resort to viewing reviews that cited both names in the end. 
Once I saw the mobo number i rembebered it and am certain it is correct.
the link you need is here

Good luck


----------



## chankis (Sep 27, 2008)

hey guys
my cpu-z doesn't display all the information of my mobo :upset:
I leave you the image


----------



## MKS-BIOS (Jul 29, 2009)

chankis said:


> hey guys
> my cpu-z doesn't display all the information of my mobo :upset:
> I leave you the image




http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=53895&stc=1&d=1248855392

if all americans are so stupid that can't find driver then come to UKRAINE )
if find drivers for very-very old network for vista but you can't find driver:grin: idiots


----------

